# New article I'm particularly fond of...



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Regarding the Christmas No. 1 and John Cage:

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ir-silent-protest-against-cowell-2153046.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if the cynical Cowell propaganda machine could be halted for a second year running? I hope it captures the public imagination and that _4'33"_ will indeed be No 1 in UK at Christmas. It might make the Christmas Special _Top of the Pops_ interesting!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Mike Batt . . . was threatened with court action by Cage's publishers, Peters Edition, who accused him of breaching copyright on 4'33" with his own silent work, "A Minute's Silence . . . Eventually an out-of-court settlement saw Mr Batt pay a six-figure sum to the John Cage Trust."

Wow, you can copyright silence. I'd better be careful not to be quiet for 4 minutes and 33 seconds.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, you can copyright silence. I'd better be careful not to be quiet for 4 minutes and 33 seconds.


It was more a case of an infringement of INTELLECTUAL copyright than the copyrighting of silence itself - Cage's publishers' view was that Mike Batt had used Cage's concept without permission. Personally, I think this is wrong; Batt's 'piece' was entirely different in intention to Cage's (I think). It's a bit like copyrighting a C major chord and saying no-one can use this chord without the permission of the person who happened to use one in one of his works.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> It was more a case of an infringement of INTELLECTUAL copyright than the copyrighting of silence itself.


That's worse. Now I can't _think_ quietly for four minutes and 33 seconds.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Old news.

http://www.talkclassical.com/10896-433-christmas-no-1-a.html

Haven't you heard? Bird is the word.:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's worse. Now I can't _think_ quietly for four minutes and 33 seconds.


Sorry to have ruined your day. :tiphat:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Argus said:


> Old news.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/10896-433-christmas-no-1-a.html
> 
> Haven't you heard? Bird is the word.:tiphat:


I know it's old news; I joined the Facebook group some months ago. However, the article is new, and I like it rather a lot.


----------

